# Home Automation ///AG



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I use an insteon-based system. Insteon handles my lighting (and garage doors, motion sensors). With this, I also use a device from Universal Devices known as an ISY-99. While I don't take full advantage of it all, this gives opportunities to interface with security and HVAC. If you are good with various network commands, it can be made to communicate to nearly any device so enabled. I don't know that one can use this for communication purposes, however, it can send a few messages to cell phones and be controlled by almost any device with a browser.


----------



## chesney16 (Nov 22, 2010)

Try Elan Home Systems or Niles. With one of these two you can control just about everything in your house while away on vacation from your laptop or smart phone. Home alarm, house lights, whole house audio and video with muti zones and multi sources, hvac, surveillance cameras, driveway gates, ect.


----------



## orangeproav (Nov 24, 2010)

*Home Automation*

Try Control4 as well. It uses wireless Zigbee protocol, is cost effective, (more so than Elan, which is Homelogic BTW, whose new G! platform still seems to be in the debugging phase), and has a wide array of switches, tstats, ipod docks, etc.


----------

